# I'm new here and trying to get feel for who is who.



## Woodhouse (Apr 30, 2015)

Who is your favorite teams, across all sports and who do you hate most?


----------



## bulldawgborn (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

Dawgs on top.   Who do I hate most?  Fairweather Dawg fans.  Hate bandwagon teams. Don't care too much to see people who have never been to Ohio, pulling for Ohio State etc.  Least favorite college team probably Auburn.   

NFL favorite: Falcons.   Hate the Aints, the Pats, and the Seahawks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2015)

I hate everything Orange! 

And Winston is a Thug!

Welcome!


----------



## specialk (May 1, 2015)

Hendrick Motor Sports, specifically the 88 team....don't really hate anybody or any team.....I love the sport too much....my _least_ favorite would be any Toyota team...


----------



## Woodhouse (May 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hate everything Orange!



Good rule of thumb.


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2015)

I just want peace and harmony


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I just want peace and harmony



no you dont. you want the dawgs to win the title this year and beat the crap out of bama, florida, carolina, auburn and tech in the process.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> no you dont. you want the dawgs to win the title this year and beat the crap out of bama, florida, carolina, auburn and tech in the process.



You forgot stomping the Vols!


----------



## nickel back (May 1, 2015)

Falcons suck (so does the NFL)

Braves suck

Nascar sucks

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Falcons suck (so does the NFL)
> 
> Braves suck
> 
> ...



you forgot techsux


----------



## elfiii (May 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I just want peace and harmony



=Thug ^


----------



## mark-7mag (May 1, 2015)

I'm a "homer".
I love the Dawgs, falcons, Braves and Hawks. 
I hate GT with a passion. I'm also sick of hearing "Roll Tide".


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you forgot techsux



Tech sucks...
Auburn Sucks..
Florida Sucks... 
Gamecocks suck...

And well, The Vols are just worse than the bottom scrapings of a septic tank..


----------



## Silver Britches (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forums, Woodhouse! We're glad to have you! 

I absolutely can't stand the Gators and Tech! Even the inside of my diapers carried the logos of those two teams, and I must say, I proudly destroyed many a pair of them during my diaper wearing days! Sadly, those days came to an end when I was about 10-ish! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Welcome to the forums, Woodhouse! We're glad to have you!
> 
> I absolutely can't stand the Gators and Tech! Even the inside of my diapers carried the logos of those two teams, and I must say, I proudly destroyed many a pair on them during my diaper wearing days! Sadly, those days came to an end when I was about 10-ish!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


----------



## Woodhouse (May 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Welcome to the forums, Woodhouse! We're glad to have you!
> 
> I absolutely can't stand the Gators and Tech! Even the inside of my diapers carried the logos of those two teams, and I must say, I proudly destroyed many a pair on them during my diaper wearing days! Sadly, those days came to an end when I was about 10-ish!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Don't be sad.  Live long enough and those days will return.


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> no you dont. you want the dawgs to win the title this year and beat the crap out of bama, florida, carolina, auburn and tech in the process.






Browning Slayer said:


> You forgot stomping the Vols!






elfiii said:


> =Thug ^


No No:


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2015)

Do you have a favorite team Woodhouse?


----------



## Woodhouse (May 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Do you have a favorite team Woodhouse?



I have a few teams that I really like, but I'd have say I lean towards the Dawgs.  I'm also a little partial to FSU (they have lots of kids from south GA), Ga State, and Ga Southern.

NFL:  Falcons and more of a fan of players than teams.

MLB:  Braves, but not a big baseball fan.

NBA:  Hawks and again players over teams.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Woodhouse.


Only 1 thing you should know...

Fsu is the greatest CFB team ever.


----------



## Woodhouse (May 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Welcome to the forum Woodhouse.
> 
> 
> Only 1 thing you should know...
> ...



I like FSU alright, but we all know they'd have to really step up their game if they ever left the ACC.  Not taking anything away from the NC season a couple years ago, but we all know they'd dropped a game in the SEC.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Welcome to the forums, Woodhouse! We're glad to have you!
> 
> I absolutely can't stand the Gators and Tech! Even the inside of my diapers carried the logos of those two teams, and I must say, I proudly destroyed many a pair of them during my diaper wearing days! Sadly, those days came to an end when I was about 10-ish!
> 
> GO DAWGS!





Woodhouse said:


> I like FSU alright, but we all know they'd have to really step up their game if they ever left the ACC.  Not taking anything away from the NC season a couple years ago, but we all know they'd dropped a game in the SEC.



i agree with you. we have several fsu thugs on the board who worship at the altar of the chief thug JW. I dont think they would run thru the sec undefeated ever. Roll Tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 1, 2015)

Woodhouse said:


> I like FSU alright, but we all know they'd have to really step up their game if they ever left the ACC.  Not taking anything away from the NC season a couple years ago, but we all know they'd dropped a game in the SEC.






That's not so true anymore. The Sec is about equal to the Big12 now days.


----------



## Big7 (May 1, 2015)

Dawgs suck.. I went to screwl with dooley's son long time ago.

Walker and company was a long time ago..

They pass them up to play.

Can't get away with that @ GT. 

dawgs need a new coach.

No championship in sight. Be at least another 35 years..

Sorry dawg fans.. They suck.


----------



## Woodhouse (May 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's not so true anymore. The Sec is about equal to the Big12 now days.



Even though the SEC is still the greatest conference, I have to admit that there are some teams that are closing the gap.  I want to get my feet wet before making any enemies, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Woodhouse (May 1, 2015)

Big7 said:


> Dawgs suck.. I went to screwl with dooley's son long time ago.
> 
> Walker and company was a long time ago..
> 
> ...



There, there, Angry Bear....


----------



## AccUbonD (May 1, 2015)

GO VOLS!!!

Also I'm the most rational and credible poster here.

beware of the local trolls as well. Couple have already posted on first page.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm a "homer".
> I love the Dawgs, falcons, Braves and Hawks.
> I hate GT with a passion. I'm also sick of hearing "Roll Tide".



This, but don't hate GT. Like to see them win every week but one. My TV don't watch the NBA, or David Letterman either.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 1, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> GO VOLS!!!
> 
> Also I'm the most rational and credible poster here.
> 
> beware of the local trolls as well. Couple have already posted on first page.



You're also the one that's suffered the most during the college football seasons these last few years!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> You're also the one that's suffered the most during the college football seasons these last few years!



And very rarely comes around anymore...


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And very rarely comes around anymore...



read the official Bash UT Thread. You will get the idea.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 1, 2015)

You will fit in if you love college football (Ga SEC) don't like Tech, don't like big 10, think Winston & Ray Lewis are thugs. Oh Yeah you need to be a NASCAR fan too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

Previously banded member ??


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Previously banded member ??



ODR?? Sweet! I have missed him!

Welcome back KVD of the South!

Please update us with some selfies...


----------



## mark-7mag (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Previously banded member ??



Hmm


----------



## Silver Britches (May 1, 2015)

Don't give up, brother! You will always be in my heart! 

...................


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 1, 2015)

See ya next time Woodhouse.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> See ya next time Woodhouse.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Previously banded member ??





mark-7mag said:


> Hmm





Yep...


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2015)

Why happen , I was just gotten to know who was who.


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2015)

Nothing to see here......


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 1, 2015)

richt lost control of woodhouse


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>



And not a single selfie...

Try and be on the down low next time Woodhouse!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 2, 2015)

Some people just can't keep a low profile


----------



## nickel back (May 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you forgot techsux



Yea but not as bad as NASCAR....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 2, 2015)

Eyerecon he posted something mean


----------



## srb (May 2, 2015)

*This..*



Hooked On Quack said:


> Previously banded member ??



Maybe ??


----------



## RipperIII (May 2, 2015)

To those of you who've been banned before, do you get notification that your "banned"?, or are you just shut down?


----------



## Madsnooker (May 3, 2015)

I'm lost? Have not been here much lately but I did see this thread the other day and now see woodhouse is banned? What happened?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm lost? Have not been here much lately but I did see this thread the other day and now see woodhouse is banned? What happened?



he said 2014 Ohio State was the greatest team in history.  Kinda went downhill for him quick after that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> To those of you who've been banned before, do you get notification that your "banned"?, or are you just shut down?



They just flat out shut me down. 

Oh wait.....


----------



## Madsnooker (May 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he said 2014 Ohio State was the greatest team in history.  Kinda went downhill for him quick after that.



thats one reason I have layed low around here!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> thats one reason I have layed low around here!!!



Your good if you think Jamies Winston is a thug


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Your good if you think Jamies Winston is a thug



but not HW9


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> but not HW9



If he thinks HW is then I will get with Charlie and he can take care of it...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> They just flat out shut me down.
> 
> Oh wait.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2015)

Radar-Target-Fire-Banned


----------



## huntersluck (May 4, 2015)

Don't really have a favorite
Don't like  Kentucky,GA, and Carolina Panthers just because of Newton.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Radar-Target-Fire-Banned



thug radar


----------



## tjl1388 (May 4, 2015)

Miami Hurricane which by right makes me a thug. 

I hate everyone....


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Miami Hurricane which by right makes me a thug.
> 
> I hate everyone....




HA!

You wish you were still "Thug U".... You have to win football games for that to happen.

F$U has taken that title from the Canes...


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug radar


----------



## tjl1388 (May 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> HA!
> 
> You wish you were still "Thug U".... You have to win football games for that to happen.
> 
> F$U has taken that title from the Canes...



Very true. 

We have the thugs, 7 players sent to the league this year....yet apparently not enough talent for Golden to win the Independence bowl.   Moron.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 4, 2015)

Theres a ton of uga homers here..well it is GON so what do you expect. There are a few rational people on this board though.


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> There are a few rational people on this board though.



This board is made up 99% by hunters and fishermen. All hunters and fishermen are liars. You are a hunter as evidenced by your aviator. You are a liar. Possibly a thug liar. I'm just not sure yet.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> This board is made up 99% by hunters and fishermen. All hunters and fishermen are liars. You are a hunter as evidenced by your aviator. You are a liar. Possibly a thug liar. I'm just not sure yet.



being a volunteer fan qualifies.


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> being a volunteer fan qualifies.



I'm taking that into consideration and still giving him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 4, 2015)

Straight up thug here hahaha!


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Straight up thug here hahaha!



That settles it then. You are a straight up thug liar. Now I am no longer alone in that category.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 4, 2015)

I refuse to post in the sports or politcal areas....Ducks are also off limits..
Thanks for hearin me out.


----------



## fish hawk (May 4, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I refuse to post in the sports or politcal areas....Ducks are also off limits..
> Thanks for hearin me out.



Your welcome and welcome to the sports forum.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I refuse to post in the sports or politcal areas....Ducks are also off limits..
> Thanks for hearin me out.



denial post noted. Thanks for your participation.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

K's a straight out Turkey Thug.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I refuse to post in the sports or politcal areas....Ducks are also off limits..
> Thanks for hearin me out.



The Sports forum ain't a place for weaklings! You'll get torn to shreds in here, especially you sissy Billy thread posters! Gotta be tough to hang with these big Dawgs! A lotta men have tried the Sports forum, most all have left to never return. You'll now find them mostly hanging out in the 'Kayaks & Canoes' section!

Be strong and take it one toe at a time, grasshopper!


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> The Sports forum ain't a place for weaklings! You'll get torn to shreds in here, especially you sissy Billy thread posters! Gotta be tough to hang with these big Dawgs! A lotta men have tried the Sports forum, most all have left to never return. You'll now find them mostly hanging out in the 'Kayaks & Canoes' section!
> 
> Be strong and take it one toe at a time, grasshopper!



I posted in hear for a year fore anyone would talk to me. New people got it easy now.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I posted in hear for a year fore anyone would talk to me. New people got it easy now.



Yeah, but that was because we all thought you were a previously banned member. Some still do.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I posted in hear for a year fore anyone would talk to me. New people got it easy now.





That tough love made you a Mod!



rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but that was because we all thought you were a previously banned member. Some still do.



 

Hmmmmmmmm! Scratches head while in deep thought!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I posted in hear for a year fore anyone would talk to me. New people got it easy now.



my cousin FLDawg says hello.


----------



## fish hawk (May 5, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> The Sports forum ain't a place for weaklings! You'll get torn to shreds in here, especially you sissy Billy thread posters! Gotta be tough to hang with these big Dawgs! A lotta men have tried the Sports forum, most all have left to never return. You'll now find them mostly hanging out in the 'Kayaks & Canoes' section!
> 
> Be strong and take it one toe at a time, grasshopper!



Yes,just be wary of the FSU fans.........they trolls and thug supporters !!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yes,just be wary of the FSU fans.........they trolls and thug supporters !!!



Says a Herschel Walker supporter!


----------



## tjl1388 (May 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Says a Herschel Walker supporter!



Off topic...

I photographed his son this weekend at a competitive cheer competition. 

Incredible athlete.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Off topic...
> 
> I photographed his son this weekend at a competitive cheer competition.
> 
> Incredible athlete.



Never heard of her.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Never heard of her.



thug


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Never heard of her.





Matthew6 said:


> thug


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Off topic...
> 
> I photographed his son this weekend at a competitive cheer competition.
> 
> Incredible athlete.



Consider the source!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yes,just be wary of the FSU fans.........they trolls and thug supporters !!!



This!!  

Jameis for "Time" magazines "Thug of the Year" award!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (May 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Never heard of her.



I think I pulled something


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2015)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> I think I pulled something



It was pretty good!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It was pretty good!



I'll be here all day.....I hope.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll be here all day.....I hope.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Never heard of her.



More of an athlete than anyone in here.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> More of an athlete than anyone in here.....



Bruce Jenner says congrats!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bruce Jenner says congrats!



Oh no you didn't...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2015)

careful....


----------



## Madsnooker (May 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> careful....



MODS,,,,, don't yall have anything better to do?


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 6, 2015)

NCAA- Bama #1 above all.....also like the Dawgs, Ohio state. 
Support given to all other Sec schools other than FL & Auburn. Only support them if it helps Bama or Uga or if playing in the NC game.

NFL-Saints

MLB-Red sox


----------



## GA native (May 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> no you dont. you want the dawgs to win the title this year and beat the crap out of bama, florida, carolina, auburn and tech in the process.



Which results in peace and harmony.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2015)

GA native said:


> Which results in peace and harmony.



Exactly


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> MODS,,,,, don't yall have anything better to do?



This is how I picture Robert...


----------



## Matthew6 (May 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Exactly



zen thug


----------



## tjl1388 (May 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bruce Jenner says congrats!



Your insult is a true sign of not only your ignorance regarding a sport you couldn't compete in your best day but true disrespect for athletes with talent beyond your wildest dreams.  

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/hersche...on-family-tradition-athleticism-cheerleading/

Go ahead, watch the below video and tell me it's not a sport and doesn't consist of incredible athletes. 

BTW, the guy second from the left is myself, the long haired girl to my right my daughter and in front of her my wife.  The video below is the Word Championships in Orlando at the ESPN baseball stadium. The braves have never filled that stadium, the Cheer Worlds have done it twice.... The stadium was 10,000 people standing room only full. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrOCJ-1tG5s


----------



## Jetjockey (May 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I posted in hear for a year fore anyone would talk to me. New people got it easy now.



WHAT?  I don't buy it.  All you have to do is say the SEC sucks and people won't leave you alone.  It literally takes 8 key strokes with a space in between, and you will forever have as many people talking smack to you as you could ever want!  Now.. I'm tired of all this lovey dovey, kum by ah crap, in the sports forum.   I'll be back in September when you guys are ready to talk some crap again.  Sheees.  You Sallys are getting soft on me.

BTW.  The SEC sucks!..….   See how easy that is!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Your insult is a true sign of not only your ignorance regarding a sport you couldn't compete in your best day but true disrespect for athletes with talent beyond your wildest dreams.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/hersche...on-family-tradition-athleticism-cheerleading/
> 
> ...



First, congrats to HW Jr for choosing to be a cheerleader. If that's what floats your boat by all means go for it. 

Second, I could give a flip less about being a cheerleader. There are 2 things I wouldn't be no matter how much it pays....A cheerleader or a male hair stylist. 

Third, I could do those flips with a beer in each hand and never spill a drop.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 8, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> WHAT?  I don't buy it.  All you have to do is say the SEC sucks and people won't leave you alone.  It literally takes 8 key strokes with a space in between, and you will forever have as many people talking smack to you as you could ever want!  Now.. I'm tired of all this lovey dovey, kum by ah crap, in the sports forum.   I'll be back in September when you guys are ready to talk some crap again.  Sheees.  You Sallys are getting soft on me.
> 
> BTW.  The SEC sucks!..….   See how easy that is!



All YOU have to  do is post in ANY forum on here and they won't leave you alone.. It has nothing to do with what you say about the SEC.. It's that yankee Obama loving side that gets us riled up! 

And it's hard to get everybody riled up in here this time of year. What do we have to talk about? Nascar? Baseball??


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 8, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> WHAT?  Now.. I'm tired of all this lovey dovey, kum by ah crap, in the sports forum.   I'll be back in September when you guys are ready to talk some crap again.  Sheees.  You Sallys are getting soft on me.



Don't you have something asinine to post over in the political forum?


----------



## elfiii (May 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And it's hard to get everybody riled up in here this time of year. What do we have to talk about? Nascar? Baseball??



Yep. Saying the PAC-12 sucks is an understatement and you aren't going to get a rise out of anyone for saying it because the truth just isn't that exciting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Yep. Saying the PAC-12 sucks is an understatement and you aren't going to get a rise out of anyone for saying it because the truth just isn't that exciting.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 8, 2015)

See how easy that was KyDawg!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 8, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Don't you have something asinine to post over in the political forum?



Ouch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2015)

Cheerleading is tough, not as tough as Nekkid Twista.


Thugzzzzz


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cheerleading is tough, not as tough as Nekkid Twista.
> 
> 
> Thugzzzzz



Thanks... You just made me loose my appetite...


----------



## Matthew6 (May 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thanks... You just made me loose my appetite...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thanks... You just made me loose my appetite...





Partay til ya puke broSlayer !!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> WHAT?  I don't buy it.  All you have to do is say the SEC sucks and people won't leave you alone.  It literally takes 8 key strokes with a space in between, and you will forever have as many people talking smack to you as you could ever want!  Now.. I'm tired of all this lovey dovey, kum by ah crap, in the sports forum.   I'll be back in September when you guys are ready to talk some crap again.  Sheees.  You Sallys are getting soft on me.
> 
> BTW.  The SEC sucks!..….   See how easy that is!



I was posting in Dawg threads. They thought I was a ringer, because I said I was from Kentucky. Tough I tell ya.


----------



## riprap (May 8, 2015)

Some people just try to fit in where they can.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 8, 2015)

riprap said:


> Some people just try to fit in where they can.



And some folks just never fit in anywhere...


----------



## elfiii (May 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Partay til ya puke broSlayer !!



Hoodlum, not Thug. ^


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Hoodlum, not Thug. ^



Troublemaker works too!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Troublemaker works too!!



Thug Hoodlum


----------



## elfiii (May 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Thug Hoodlum



Quack ain't that bad off. Yet.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 13, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> WHAT?  I don't buy it.  All you have to do is say the SEC sucks and people won't leave you alone.  It literally takes 8 key strokes with a space in between, and you will forever have as many people talking smack to you as you could ever want!  Now.. I'm tired of all this lovey dovey, kum by ah crap, in the sports forum.   I'll be back in September when you guys are ready to talk some crap again.  Sheees.  You Sallys are getting soft on me.
> 
> BTW.  The SEC sucks!..….   See how easy that is!



See you in september. Pac12sux.  thats easy.


----------

